# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Beroemdheden steunden Europa’s eerste ‘Dag van de ex-roker’

## Leontien

Superster DJ Bob Sinclar en Grand Slam tenniskampioene Victoria Azarenka voerden een lijst van beroemdheden aan die hun krachten bundelen met de Europese Commissie om de eerste Dag van de Ex-Roker te vieren. 

In de hele Europese Unie vonden gisteren evenementen plaats om de eerste Dag van de Ex-Roker te vieren. De dag is een initiatief van de Ex-Rokers zijn niet te Stoppen campagne van de EC. Het is de eerste gezondheidsdag die de successen van ex-rokers viert. Door rolmodellen te maken van alle ex-rokers, waaronder de 400.000 mensen die zich hebben ingeschreven voor de gratis stoppen-met-roken tool iCoach, hoopt de EC dat nog eens vele duizenden rokers zich laten inspireren om ook te stoppen.

Sinclar en Azarenka sluiten zich aan bij vele andere beroemdheden uit heel Europa om iedereen toe te juichen die een van de zwaarste wedstrijden in het leven heeft gewonnen  stoppen met roken. De European Lung Foundation (www.europeanlung.org), Education for Health (www.educationforhealth.org) en andere gezondheidsorganisaties, goede doelen en vooroplopende werkgevers doen mee aan de festiviteiten. De hoop is dat de Dag van de Ex-Roker aan mensen die nog steeds met tabak worstelen laat zien dat een leven als ex-roker het nastreven waard is.

Op een publiek evenement in Brussel zei Eurocommissaris voor Gezondheid Tonio Borg: Mijn boodschap vandaag is: ex-rokers, gefeliciteerd! Ex-rokers zijn helden omdat ze vechten en winnen van de verslaving aan sigaretten en daarmee een inspiratie zijn voor anderen. Ik ben verheugd dat zoveel mensen een leven zonder tabak omarmen en ik hoop van harte dat dit nog veel meer mensen zal inspireren om hun voorbeeld te volgen. 

Het publieksevenement was speciaal georganiseerd voor ex-rokers, die in Brussel de kans kregen om Bob Sinclar te ontmoeten. De wereldberoemde DJ doneerde 1.000 gratis downloads van zijn nummer Summer Moonlight om de Dag van de Ex-Roker te vieren. Hij verklaarde op het evenement dat zijn betrokkenheid bij de campagne voort komt uit zijn blijdschap over een rookvrije werkomgeving na jaren in clubs gedraaid te hebben. Hij zei: Nu roken verboden is in de meeste clubs, is de omgeving voor het publiek en voor mij veel beter  Ik kan beter zien, mijn kleding stinkt niet meer en ik weet dat mijn gezondheid niet lijdt onder passief meeroken. 

Heb jij van deze dag meegekregen?

----------


## Nora

Eigenlijk niet. Beroemde mensen zullen wel als voorbeeld gelden. Als het werkt prima

----------

